# Solved: Internet Explorer not displaying the flash you tube video



## madox2009 (Apr 30, 2009)

Guys,
My website is not showing the flash YouTube Video on my home page.
http://islandnoni.com/
It works on Safari and Firefox. It was working on IE8.


----------



## vipernet (Aug 23, 2007)

try changing


```

```
to


```
[MEDIA=youtube]-8kRQfMRhDw[/MEDIA]
```


----------



## vipernet (Aug 23, 2007)

sorry might have to change the Pixel size, let me know if you need help with that.

Cheers


----------



## madox2009 (Apr 30, 2009)

I changed the code you sent me and uploaded to this URL http://islandnoni.com/index1.html and it is still not working.

Pixel size in the flash image?


----------



## vipernet (Aug 23, 2007)

its still showing the open close tag of

[/HTML]
Remove the:

```

```
like this:


```
[MEDIA=youtube]-8kRQfMRhDw[/MEDIA]
```
Cheers


----------



## madox2009 (Apr 30, 2009)

I removed the code and the bottom of the screen is now missing.
I have to leave now. I will check back later.


----------



## vipernet (Aug 23, 2007)

Odd, You sure you didnt remove all the <noscript> from all of your code?

You Just wanted to remove it between the youtube vid code.


----------



## madox2009 (Apr 30, 2009)

I removed the <noscript> from the youtube code only and it is missing the everything from the video to the bottom on the right hand side.

Here is the page again.
http://islandnoni.com/index1.html


----------



## madox2009 (Apr 30, 2009)

still the same problem...


----------



## madox2009 (Apr 30, 2009)

Vipernet,
I fixed the problem...

Thank you for your help...


----------



## vipernet (Aug 23, 2007)

Sorry for the slow reply but thats great you got it. What was the issue?


----------



## madox2009 (Apr 30, 2009)

I re-posted the embed code for the FLASH video and it worked. I fixed about 4 pages of videos and it worked on each one. Now I just have to finish about 45 more pages. 


Thanks for giving me some direction. I enjoy hanging out here, but sometimes because I work too much I can't enjoy posting on the forum.


----------

